# Mayo or Salad Dressing



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Or more specifically, Hellman's or Miracle Whip?

I love Hellman's on fried Spam, BLT or any other luncheon meat for that matter. The one who is first to post needs to PM me their addy for undisclosed reasons. 

I always reach for Hellman's but I have to admit that MW ain't bad!

Choose wisely my BOTL!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

You must post a reply to go along with your vote to be counted as first!


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Love real mayo, but the home made kind is even better


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Mayo and mustard for the special ones! and roasted peppers and onions, saurkraut.,a fling of celery seed and some kinda cheese...white cheese! Coupla buns, all beef dog, mmmommmmmmmmmm!






ooooOOOOOh! THE PICKLES! Can't forget the pickles!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Love the 'kraut!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I like mustard on my bisquits


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> I like mustard on my bisquits


mmm-hmmm, mustard's good on 'em to me...

What are you doing with that lawn mower blade Karl?


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Kevin Keith said:


> mmm-hmmm, mustard's good on 'em to me...
> 
> What are you doing with that lawn mower blade Karl?


Karl stuck my sammich in another thread.......

...just stuck it there.....

...my sammich...


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

It ain't mayo unless it's Duke's!!!!!!! All you damn yankees and your miracle whippey Helmans'ey crap!

Can you poor bastards even get Duke's above the Mason-Dixon? How bout in Texas???!?!?!? Jeezus!

If not Kevin, then PM me, and we'll see about getting you some real mayonaise!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the way y'all talk !! umm huu ! :wacko:

And pass the Hellmans please !! :yo:

I aint no damn yankee !!!!!! :kicknuts:


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

And I'm whoring a post, simply because there's no "other" option on your poll! LOL Helmans is NOT "Real Mayonaise"! We bucktoothed, inbred southerners are serious about our mayo, Ya' hear?!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I was a Bama Mayo man all the way !!.....................till I tried Hellmans ! 
Duke ??? that was John Wayne was it not ??? :ask:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

FiveStar said:


> And I'm whoring a post, simply because there's no "other" option on your poll! LOL Helmans is NOT "Real Mayonaise"! We bucktoothed, inbred southerners are serious about our mayo, Ya' hear?!


Landis, you crack me up!!!:biglaugh:


----------



## burnell (Apr 11, 2010)

M whip.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

After much debate, I decided on Mustard. F-T-W!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Landis--I would accept a real mayo bomb and a pallet of sweet tea anytime you want to send it on up. That is as long as Duke's comes from the kitchen and not the barn or barnyard...lol!!

I enjoy real mayo on a fried egg and ham sandwich along with a slice of american cheese.


----------

